# Meadowbrook Raceway



## alpineracer8 (Feb 9, 2009)

Guys:

It's been a while since I posted here, but I've finally got my new track, Meadowbrook Raceway, up and running!! It sits on a roughly 8'x16' table, has approximately 69 running feet of track and is four lanes. I'm about ready to move into the landscaping phase of the build, but I've got a question first. 

What kind of material are you guys using for track edging, or "slide-out" areas around the outside of the cuves? The only thing I can think of to use is model railroading cork roadbed which, spaced up to be flush with the track surface, should work well. But, is there a better material to use? I don't want to get started on using the roadbed only to find out it was a mistake.

Thanks for any suggestions,
Andy
Edmond, OK


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice looking track.That should be a blast to rip some laps on. Thanks for the update.
>Tom<


----------



## Ogre (Jan 31, 2007)

I have used this on 2 tracks it blends in well with the track.
1/4" x 3/4" track border - part # 93695K86 from Mc Master Carr. But cork works well too.


----------

